# The Fancy Betta Thread



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

When a betta have more than 3 and more colour on its body ,then they are consider as Fancy (Mr Ai Funky). Fancy bettas have a wide range colour patterns:

-MG pattern
-Marbles 
-Multicolours
-Koi pattern
-Stripe pattern
-Monster
-lace pattern

Since, I am now focus only on fancy betta, I would love to see your pictures of your fancy betta, share stories, pictures, videos,etc!

*Here are my fancy collection:*


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a couple


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow really beautiful fish! Is this fish fancy? He has a pearly white body, red/maroon in his fins, and on the tips of his fins its clear.. Sorry if it's not fancy...


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's one not the greatest picture though


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

What makes a betta "fancy" and how do you know if you have one?


----------



## RichardA (Dec 2, 2011)

Copied from above post.......


When a betta have more than 3 and more colour on its body ,then they are consider as Fancy (Mr Ai Funky). Fancy bettas have a wide range colour patterns:

-MG pattern
-Marbles 
-Multicolours
-Koi pattern
-Stripe pattern
-Monster
-lace pattern


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

RichardA said:


> Here is a couple


WOW very fancy guy. I like the your second picture Richard. It looks like a fish tell others to kiss his tail


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Wow really beautiful fish! Is this fish fancy? He has a pearly white body, red/maroon in his fins, and on the tips of his fins its clear.. Sorry if it's not fancy...


That is NICE guy


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> Here's one not the greatest picture though


He looks like his GF just left him . Nice looking guy.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Archie 3.5 month male


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice dark fancy


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My fancies Raja the PK and Lucifer 2 VT


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think Ike classified as a fancy. He had at least 5 different colors...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Phillip is fancy I think!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

This is my Balthazar.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This was my fancy delta tail giant female I sold










Then here is my fancy marble CT male


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Does Mr. squiggles count? 









And Magikarp?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Tan, here are a bunch of my Fancy guys!!!! I know we both love the same type of Betta's.
This is one of my HMPK Marble Males that I just spawned.








This is one of my new HMPK, he is like a minty green!! Love him.








Here is my new Marble HMPK!!! He is huge!








Another one of my Marble HMPK's
















Here is my favorite Marble HMPK Female








Love this little HMPK








One of my HMPK's








This is Warior a HMPK with awesome mask over his eyes!








Murica a Delta Tail








My young Koi HMPK








Got this new guy 2 days ago,bad pic but he is beautiful!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

This is too wow for all of these colorful fancies. Don't blame me if all your fancies go missing.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

We are looking for a new house that is 2x bigger than current house. The basement is hug. Hahaha... I am going to have a big fish room


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

rmarkham
Does Mr. squiggles count? I think so. He is pretty.


And Magikarp? No, I think he is just a regular pk. I may be wrong. I actually not good at classifying betta. :shock:


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

xShainax said:


> My fancies Raja the PK and Lucifer 2 VT


Hi xShainax, is Raja from junglist? I have his father. I was thinking breeding him with my fancy koi female.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> This is too wow for all of these colorful fancies. Don't blame me if all your fancies go missing.


Hahaha Tan!!! I actually have to down size so I will be selling 20+ Betta's soon if I can get pics of all of them.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> Hi xShainax, is Raja from junglist? I have his father. I was thinking breeding him with my fancy koi female.


Yep, I got Raja from Junglist.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice bettas you all have


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a fancy


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> Here's a fancy


Does he have dots on his tail. I like dotted tail.

Tan


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the mustache on copperararbians fish. Makes him look like Luigi or Mario.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Logisticguy, is your avatar your fancy? He is nice.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Candice,

If you sell your new huge Marble HMPK, let me know. I will also give you some of their baby (female is fancy koi) or I can lease him to me 

Tan


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Hi Tan, here are a bunch of my Fancy guys!!!! I know we both love the same type of Betta's.
> This is one of my HMPK Marble Males that I just spawned.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear Lord. Your bettas NEED to be _*my*_ bettas. You can just go ahead and drop them all off on Thursday.. ;-)
Seriously though, that is a stunning bunch of fish.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> Hi Logisticguy, is your avatar your fancy? He is nice.


Thanks tanseattle. Yeah he is a spoiled boy. Im breeding him within the week to Binky my fancy cellophane girl who is plum full of eggs right now, Ive been conditioning them for a week and started getting vertical lines today. This is Binky from a couple of months ago. She is much bigger now. This thread is full of beauties.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

Here are two of mine, what I think are fancy bettas.

Azeroth: (I just got him Monday, the lighting is terrible but he's got lots of irradesent colors)





















Forrest (Gump):

Forrest was a special fish as his name implies. I actually sent my sister to the pet store with money and told her just to get a unique betta for me. Well they bought a CT and overpaid for him. Then I realized when I put it in the tank he was paralyzed from the stomach down and could not swim. Then I saw he had severe fin rot. Oh yeah, and he wouldn't eat. 

I bought a votive holder and gave him as much water as I possibly could without him not being able to reach the surface. It was maybe an inch deep...I had to change it everyday. I had to feed him peas with a toothpick because he hadn't eaten for a month. 

Finally one day he started eating bloodworms so for a few months I fed him that. Now he eats normal pellets *shrugs*









(^^This is the pic of him when I first got him)

This is Forrest 9 months later (on the 25th- sorry about all the blurry pics, he wouldn't hold still and didn't feel like flaring lol):




























(Of course now that I'm done taking pics he's over there flaring at his reflection *rolls eyes*)


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Speed, you have very pretty CTs. I have two fancy CT female too but it is still in AZ  I purchase and paid but did not want them now.

Hi Logisticguy, I have 3 female that looks just like your but my female is HMPK not HM. I think you baby bettas will come out with my favorite color Red, White, and Blue.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Logistricguy, Thai breeder would call your female fancy dalmation or koi.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

tanseattle said:


> Logistricguy, Thai breeder would call your female fancy dalmation or koi.


Thanks Tan. I really wasn't sure what to call Binky. I have seen pic of your hmpk that looks very much like her. I think this will be an interesting spawn with lots of variations. Maybe down the road we could share some genetics as we have similar tastes in betta.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

My new fancies. I got 5 from U.S. breeder in PA. They are a lot better looking in real live than pictures.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I think my new guy is a fancy, but if someone would correct me, that'd be great.

His face is darker than his body, then he has red, black, and cellophane fins.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Alcemistnv, He is a pretty fancy guy.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a video of my new fancy marble:

http://youtu.be/JRiZV5w_r20


----------

